
Winning on Wall Street: Tuning Trading Models with Bayesian Optimization - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/146068404603/winning-on-wall-street-tuning-trading-models-with
======
Zephyr314
I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15) and am happy to answer any
questions about this post or the underlying Bayesian optimization methods.

For more info about the underlying research check out
[https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

